# Tomahawk Long Bow



## B-DOG (Oct 8, 2005)

I've Been Inquiring A Lot About Long Bows Recently. I've Never Shot But One Or 2. I Went To Bass Pro This Weekend And Looked At The Bear Patriot And The Montana And The Sanahana. The Montana Looked Ok For The Money But The Patriot Did Not Impress Me, No More Quality Just Differant Design. The Savahanna Looked And Felt Great But I'm Scared It Would Stack And 29.5 In. I Could Not Draw It There Because They Could Not Find A String(i Could Not Believe It). Anyway I Have Always Liked The Looks Of The Tomahawk Bows Any Of You Shoot Them. I'm Thinking Of The Ss Model 

Thanks B


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

I have shot and owned, all but the Bear Patriot. In my opinion.....the Bear Montana is a great buy for what you get. I draw just over 29" and feel it draws smoothly. I like the way it shoots, and the classic 'D' shape the bow has when strung. My only objection to the bow is the somewhat blocky grip. That can be fixed however with a rasp, sandpaper and a little finish. The Savannah has more reflex/deflex than the Montana, is faster, and the one I owned was superb as far as craftsmanship goes. I wish the bow was a couple inches longer, because I felt mine starting stacking a little at full draw. Definately a great looking, well made bow, but maybe not the best pick for those with long draws, or those preferring longer bows. The Tomahawk is, I feel, the best one of those 3, and the most expensive. Very smooth drawing, no handshock, good speed, and more options to suit the individual. The fit and finish of the one I had, and the ones I shot have all been excellent. I believe Three Rivers will let you return any bow if you are dissatified with it. Try to shoot as many as you can, your findings may be different than mine. I like the Tomahawk, but I also like what I get for the price of my Montana.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've only held a Montana--couldn't get past the grip. Shot a few Ferguson bows, before Bear started making them--not my cup of tea. Put several arrows through a Savannah this past summer--decent bow, but nothing special. Felt the same about the Tomahawk I shot--ok bow, a lot less than I expected for the money and reviews I've seen. Just my opinion--and I'm a picky devil when it comes to longbows.

Chad


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I just got a Tomahawk and I like it. I would go find a used one in some of the classifieds on the web. The Savannah would be my second choice. If your worried about stacking, I might go with a 50# bow to make sure you could handle the weight.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my club members has a Tomahawk SS.
If I had the opertunity to buy one myself right now,I wouldn't even consider the Martin bows,and I own 2 Martin recurves now.
I'm currently waiting on the delivery of a DAS Hunter,but once the other half gets over that, a Tomahawk camo SS is in my near future.
Cheers.


----------



## ncred (Jan 9, 2007)

*montana*

I tried out a Montana today and also found the grip to be very square and umcomfortable. The Savanah felt good in my hands. Summer before last I visited 3Rivers and shot on of the tomahawks and love it, but I can not pay that much for a bow.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a Tomahawk SS as well. Not much hand shock, And it's nice to look at!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I got my Tomahawk tuned up yesterday. Heritage 350 with weight tubes 29.5" long and 100 grain points. Bow is 62" and [email protected], drawing 28. Theres a couple in the classifieds as I type.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

LBR
What longbow would you recomend?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm partial to my Chek-Mate Crusader, but I would have no problem referring someone to Roy Hall (Navajo), Mike Treadaway (Black Forrest), or Ric Anderson (been a while since I shot one of his, but the last one I shot was pretty sweet). In my experience these are all great guys to deal with and make very nice bows. I've only shot one, but the Morrison longbow I shot was very nice also. There's another I shot this past summer--a new bowyer--nice bow (kinda pricey IMO, especially for someone just starting out), but I can't remember his name or his company for the life of me. He was set up at Tannehill--I think at the Howard Hill shoot.

There's quite a few I've shot that I didn't care a thing about, but that's just me. Some of them have quite a reputation and a price tag to match, but didn't suit me at all.

Lots of great bows out there, and more than enough opinions to go around. In the right hands, any of them will do the trick--just have to find the one that feels best in your hands.

Chad


----------



## Martin Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Crusader is a VERY sweet shooting and looking longbow. I sold one a year or so ago and wouldn't picking up another some day. 

I currently have a Martin Vision and it is a really neat bow, especially if you like the 66" length. It will handle a 30" draw no problem. It's a real performer all-around. 

Right now I'm selling the Vision (see the classifieds) to fund a Bob Lee Stick. Should be interesting. 

Never shot a Tomahawk but it seems like a nice bow too. There seems to be a few for sale, so try a used one and if you don't like it, you will get most of your money back reselling. Pretty inexpensive way to test bows really.

Jim


----------



## Martin Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Correction to my above post, meant to say I wouldn't *mind* picking up another Crusader.


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a Tomhawak long bow and love it. Plus you can't find anyone that's beast Dale and 3Rivers tto back up their bows. I had mt Tomahawk for 2 1/2 noticed a small white line that developed on the face of the limb. I call in about it as was told it was just cosmetic and would have no effect on how the bows shoots but send it in and Dale would take a look at it. Dale called me in 5 days after I mailed it and told me the same about it being only cosmetic but he didn't want any of his bows out there like this. and was going to send me a new bow. about 4 weeks after I sent in my old bow I recied another call form Dale telling me my NEW bow was in the mail, 3 dyas later I had it in my hand. Tell me another dealer that would do that for a 2 plus year bow.


----------

